# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Faqja e parë e internetit.

## Neteorm

Ajo është krijuar nga Tim Berners Li, shkencëtar britanik në CERN, organizatë evropiane për hulumtime nukleare në kufirin ndërmjet Francës dhe Suedisë në Zhenevë. Faqja është krijuar më 20 dhjetor të vitit 1990, por në gusht të vitit 1991 Berners Li ka shpallur projektin publikisht. Pas një kohe, 23 gushti është emëruar si Dita e internetit, e cila festohet çdo vit për të shënuar lansimin e World Wide Web, edhepse krijuesi i saj nuk është i sigurt se pse është përzgjedhur pikërisht kjo datë. Ai mendon që lansimi ka ndodhur më 12 mars 1989, dita kur për herë të parë në CERN ai ka prezantuar këtë sistem informatik i cili më vonë do të rritet në diçka shumë më të madhe.
Faqja e parë e internetit ka qenë e vendosur në kompjuterin e tij i cili ende gjendet në CERN, por nuk është më i lidhur. Para World Wide Web kanë ekzistuar protokole tjera për transmetimin e informatave, por kanë humbur popullaritetin e tyre.

http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html

----------

